
Has Google Killed the Need for Native Apps? - stanfordnope
http://www.forbes.com/sites/theopriestley/2015/11/18/has-google-killed-the-need-for-native-apps/
======
Recurecur
For any app that can run as a web page, this model will work.

For apps where latency and responsiveness are important factors, locally
installed and run apps will continue to rule.

Given how powerful and inexpensive microprocessors and GPUs have become, it
makes no sense to go entirely to the thin client model. WebGL is a good
example of a hybrid technology.

